# Me again... Is there a cheatlist for...



## kninegirl (Jun 29, 2012)

I can figure out some of the companies you refer to (ie, SG= Safeguard) but does a list exist for the shortened names of the others?

Also, I assume "the siblings" is 5 brothers right?
Please help so I can figure out whom yall are talking about... lol


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> I can figure out some of the companies you refer to (ie, SG= Safeguard) but does a list exist for the shortened names of the others?
> 
> Also, I assume "the siblings" is 5 brothers right?
> Please help so I can figure out whom yall are talking about... lol


Right on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

ok, and who are the rest lol

fyi- I was born and raised in Michigan, where in MI are you from?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Just outside of Detroit, Dearborn. Which others are you refering to? It would be easier to awnser your questions than name all of them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

AMS, LAMCO, PAS etc...


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> AMS, LAMCO, PAS etc...


Actually, a simple search here at the site will bring up threads on all of those abbreviations. When you read through the threads, someone will have spelled out the companies' names for you. Not everyone speaks in abbreviations. 

Linda


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

im from Redford... and im also cute. but,a guy !! lol!!!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

kninegirl said:


> AMS, LAMCO, PAS etc...







Asset Management Service

As for LAMEco........ I'm not sure, I've never seen any thing other than their name 
spelled that way................. except I added one wee little letter to make it more accurate.


Premier Asset Service


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like its lenders asset management corp.

http://www.lendersreo.com/


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

stay away from lamco if your smart


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> stay away from lamco if your smart


They just sent me 4 concrete driveway jobs. And I'm not signed up. They also want me to give a bid to build a rock wall for a condo complex. I might just bid against myself. Lol


Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> They just sent me 4 concrete driveway jobs. And I'm not signed up. They also want me to give a bid to build a rock wall for a condo complex. I might just bid against myself. Lol
> 
> 
> Will keep you all posted.


and do you talk to your self too ??:laughing:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> and do you talk to your self too ??:laughing:


Of course. I'm the only one who listens. Lol


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Of course. I'm the only one who listens. Lol


Gracias MI amigo that made my day :thumbsup:


----------

